# Pick a favorite song from one of 3 different years.



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

I think I get it:

2001






Next User Years:
A)1965, B)1985, or C)2005


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1965: 




1977, 1982, 1996


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

Cool idea!

1982:






1989, 2003 or 2015?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1989 (the album was released in January of 1990, but the song was released in late 1989)








Next - 1996, 1979 or 2017


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

2017






1969, 1994, 2007


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Beat me to it


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*1969*







1963, 1971, 2014


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Beat me to it


Shoulda just left it up, that's a great track.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

2014 -- gonna go with something different









1968, 1997 or 2010


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1997






1959, 1989, 1999


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

^ You're tugging on my feels with that track. :mj2


1999 








1995, 1987, 1967


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1967: Little Wing - Jimi Hendrix experience (can't find a video of it on Youtube oddly.)

1992, 1976, 1958


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1992







Years:
1959, 1981, 2012


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1981






1974, 1995, 2018


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1995 









2016, 1991, 1967


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1991






2002, 1974 and 1986


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

2002






1977, 2015, 1983


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

God loves ugly is one of my favorite all time albums! I wanted to rep you but apparently I dont rep people enough :lol can't even remember tgr last time I reped you.

1977






1993, 1960 and 2006


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

1993: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEyqCvOskb0

1970, 1980, 2000


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1983









1966, 1997, 2004




EDIT - Oh jesus I got ninja'd, ha



2000 then










Still 1966, 1997, 2004


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1997 






Years: 2011, 1955, 2008


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

2011:






1987, 2001 or 2013?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

1966
1998
2002


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1966:





1960, 1970, 1980


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1960 - Walking to New Orleans






1959, 1979, 1999


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

EDIT: 1999






1988, 1992, 2004


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1988






1956, 1984, 2005


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

2005:






1971, 1984, 2008


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1984 -- because I listened to this song last night








1979, 2008, 1996


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1979






1964, 1991, 2013


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1971... this one's an all-time favorite. :mark






EDIT:

Damn.

1964







1948, 1967, 2000


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1967, and it's hard because there's so much greatness there









1989, 1995, 1968


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1989






1957, 1984, 2009


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

1984






1981, 1993, 2018


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1957






EDIT:

Oy.

1981






1974, 1954, 2004


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1974





1963, 1992, 2004


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

1992:






1962, 1985, 1996


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

1996.






2002, 1999, 2003.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1999






Years: 1977, 1990, 2007


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1977 




1971, 1986, 1997


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

1990:






EDIT: 1997






1976, 1993, 2009


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

1976:






1981, 1995 or 2003?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1995








2012, 1992, 1982


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

1982:






1973, 1994 or 2006?


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1994








2010, 1990, 1980


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1980






1977, 1996, 2014


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

1977:






1988, 1993 or 2005?


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1993 (Birth year baby)






1978, 1982, 1990


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1982






1974, 1985. 1998


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1998









1997, 1988, 2009


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

1988






1973, 1994, 2014


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1994






1964, 1974, 2004


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1974







1965, 1999, 2007


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2007






2001, 1988, 1996


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1988







1978, 1984, 2012


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1984







Years: 1988, 1997, 2006


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1988 again for me






1985, 1992, 2000


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2000







Years: 2017, 2008, 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2008







1986, 1993, 1997


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1986









2000, 1995, 1988


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2000






1972, 2001, 2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2015






2018, 1991, 1983


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

crap ninja'd oh well keeping up 

1972
You don't Mess around with Jim






real post

1991






2010, 1968, 1985


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2010






1994, 1965, 1987


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1987








1981, 1983, 1997


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1981






2003, 1988, 1999


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

2003.






2008, 2009, 2010.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2009






1979, 1992, 2003


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1979

[YOUTUBE]0WNbm1jz6A[/YOUTUBE]

1976, 1986, 1996


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1986






1960, 1980, 2000


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1980







2015, 1996, 1987


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1987






2011, 1978, 1992


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1978






1958 1966 1994


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1994






1972, 1990, 2007


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1972 :mark






1947, 1980, 2003


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2003






1988, 1999, 2010


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1988






1979, 1991, 1937


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1991






2012, 2005, 1992


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2012








1977, 1992, 1985


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1992






1966, 1986, 2006


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1986











1973, 1990, 2010


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1973... MORE ALICE!!!






1964, 1976, 1986


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1986 






2009, 1975, 1981


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1975






1989, 1999, 2009


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1999






1960, 1979, 1983


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1983






1979, 1983, 2006


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1983






1957, 1968, 2001


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2001 :mark






1980, 1977, 1964


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1977 :mark






1952, 1986, 2010


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

2010







1974, 1984, 1994


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1984






1962, 1989, 1998


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1998






2000, 1985, 1962


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

2000.






1992, 1995, 1997.


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1992






1975, 1978, 1997


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1978






1991, 2018, 1965


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1965






1952, 1981, 2017


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1981






1977, 1985, 1993


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1985






1969, 1979, 1989


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1979






1968, 1972, 2003


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1968







2009, 1999, 1989







The Fourth Wall said:


> 1992, 1995, 1997.




Has to be 3 different decades :cudi


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1999






1959, 1964, 1971


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1971








1966, 1995, 2008


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1995






1951, 1979, 2002


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2002






1966, 2000, 1985


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1966






1948, 1957, 1989


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1989






1984, 1969, 2016


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1969






1957, 1988, 2007


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1988






1976, 1996, 2016


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2016






1991, 1974, 2002


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1974






1959, 1980, 2017


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1959






1960, 1980 and 2000


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1980





1973, 1993, 2013


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1973... good times.






1938, 1975, 2018


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

1975





1957, 1967,1977


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1957






1963, 1970, 1992


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1992






1967, 1982, 2005


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2005






1980, 1970, 1960


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1970 :mark






1954, 1986, 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1986







1987, 1998, 2017


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2017






1993, 2003, 2013


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1993








1981, 1991, 2008


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1991 -- Very typical answer, but I still love this track









2006, 1996, 1986


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1986






1980, 1994, 2000


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1994






2008, 2013, 1997


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1997






2012, 2007 and 1998


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1998






1965, 1985, 2005


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2005






1997, 2003, 1976


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1997






1977, 1978, 1979


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

'79





1970, 1983, 1995


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1983






2000, 2001, 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2001







1983, 1999, 2018


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1983






1958, 1969, 1970


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1970






1967, 1973, 1991


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

1973

"Montana" in "Overnite Sensation" by Frank Zappa






1970, 1986, 1997


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1986






1964, 1986, 2008


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1986






1982, 1995, 2014


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

1982






1960, 1970, 1980


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1980






1961, 1977, 1993


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1961






2013, 1994 and 1965


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

1994






1968, 1989, 2007


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2007






1981, 2002, 1978


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2002






1963, 1990, 2011


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1963






1966, 1977, 1988


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1988






1972, 1997, 2014


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2014






1996, 2004 and 2012


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

1996







1970, 1992, 1999


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

1992






1975, 1990, 2005


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1990







1976, 1987, 1996


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1996






2010, 1990, 1970


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1990






1991, 2009, 2017


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2017






1985, 1973, 1961


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1985






1969, 1978, 1994


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1994






1955, 1968, 1973


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Guess I'm getting my ass beat some more :lol With the song being written by a mass murder would it give it more street cred though? :lol






2007, 1982, 1960


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1982






1984, 1998, 2006


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

When you haven't heard a song in ages but you can still say all the lines :lol I love the message.

And going from hippie's to pioneers of hip hop culture. Excuse me as I try some Bboy moves that I haven't tried since 2009, breaking... yeah I be breaking my back :lmao

1984





Single came out in 83 but the Run DMC album came out in 84 so leaving it in here 

2004, 1995, 1986


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1986






1958, 1988, 2018


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1958






2003, 1965, 1988


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2003






1964, 1989, 2002


----------



## Psyche (Aug 1, 2018)

1989






1980, 1991, 2016


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1980






1952, 1987, 1995


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1995






1969, 2001, 2015


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2015






1979, 1994, 2013


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1979






1961, 1971, 1981


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1971






1972, 1983, 1994


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1994






1966, 1977, 1988


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1966






1968, 1971, 1998


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1971






1979, 1985, 2017


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2017 






1993, 2012, 1981


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2012






1995, 1973, 1951


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1995







2018, 2009, 1999


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1999






1986, 1991, 2004


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1986






1983, 1992, 2016


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1992






1986, 1999, 2001


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1999






1986, 2011, 2003


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1986






1968, 1978, 1988


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

1978






1990, 2000, 2010


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2010






1979, 1981, 1993


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1981






1995, 2005, 2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2015







1984, 1990, 2017


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1984






1967, 1978, 1989


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1978






1977, 1983, 1991


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1977






1963, 1993, 2013


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2013






1981, 1991, 2010


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1981






1999, 2010, 2018


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2018






1986, 1977, 1997


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1977






1968, 1986, 2003


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2003






1979, 1985, 2007


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1979






1958, 1978, 1998


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1978






1990, 1985, 2016


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1990







1967, 1987, 2007


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2007






1976, 1993, 2012


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1993







1979, 1989, 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1979







1982, 1992, 2003


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2003






1962, 1977, 1981


----------



## candice-wrestling (Jul 21, 2017)

1977 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04854XqcfCY

1985, 1994, 2000


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2000






1997, 2007, 2017


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2017






2005, 1985, 1965


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1965






1973, 1980, 1995


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1973






1952, 1964, 1976


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1952






1969, 1978, 1986


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1978






1979, 1996, 2013


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1996






1979, 1989, 1999


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1979






1976, 2003, 2010


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1976






1952, 1975, 2000


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1975






1947, 1984, 2015


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1947







1962, 1989, 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1989






1991, 2004, 2018


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2018







1964, 1974, 1984


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1974







1975, 1985, 1995


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1975






1999, 2008, 2013


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1999, the only Paula Cole song I ever liked.






1981, 1995, 2011


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1981 (with a really cool video to go with the song)







1972, 1987, 2003


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2003






1985, 1993, 2007


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

2007






1952, 1972, 1992


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1992






1974, 1997, 2012


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1997






1988, 1991, 1994


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1988






1989, 1996, 2002


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1996






1961, 1982, 2003


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1961







1959, 1975, 2002


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2002






1987, 1997, 2007


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1987







1970, 1990, 2016


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2016






I almost picked Man In The Box by Alice In Chains in 1990, which is probably a better overall song, but it doesn't have the hook that this one has from 3:55 to 4:44. That's a fucking sublime hook. Not the band sublime, way different. An amazing, amazing hook. The Wizard by Black Sabbath from 1970 was a distant third. 

1993, 1994, 1995


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1993






(I wanted to put "Dreams", but that was published in 1992)


2002, 2010, 2015


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2010






That one was pretty easy. 

1996, 2004, 1983


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

till I hear it from you - Gin Blossoms 

1996


2009 1959 1987


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nothing much seems to have come out in 2009 or 1987 that I listen to, lol. Everything's a year or two apart. 

2009






1981, 1991, 2002


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1959







1976, 1999, 2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister and Cheshire seem to have posted at the same time, but that's okay I can do both.

Tyrion Lannister - 1981






Cheshire - 1976






1969, 1980, 1990


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1980







1971, 1989, 2014


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1971






1966, 1977, 1988


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1966







1969, 1975, 1998


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had to pick between 3 songs, I'm kinda undecided on if I made the right choice, but fuck it.

1998

Iron Maiden - The Clansman 

I am going to post the live version from Rock In Rio, which was recorded in 2001 and released in 2002, because were I to post the studio version from the year it was recorded, your ears would fall off your face, because Blaze Bayley is a god damn atrocity of a singer and I would be correctly judged harshly for picking it as my choice. Fortunately, Bruce Dickinson has corrected this song and it can be appreciated as it should've been in 1998.






1955, 1971, 1981


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

1971






1989, 1993, 2006


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2006






Easy. Didn't have to give any thought to it. Masterpiece.

2004, 2005, 2006


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2005






1979, 1996, 2018


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1979






1980, 1990 and 2000


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1980






1987, 1998, 2013


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1987






1972, 1994, 1963


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You almost stumped me, because none of the bands I listen to had albums in those years, except one.






Saved by the 'Deth. :hb

1977, 1986, 1982


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1982








1966, 1979, 1994


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1994







1977, 2005, 2015


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2015







1969, 1981, 2003


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1969







1972, 1996, 2007


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2007






1975, 1981, 2018


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1975






1959, 1979, 1999


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1999







1966, 1977, 1988


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1988






2001, 2010, 1968


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

DAMMIT, D!

1966






1968






1947, 1967, 1987


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1987






1993, 2006, 2019


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2006







1972, 1995, 2008


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

Ugh.

1993






1972






1965, 1972, 2018


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

^Shonen Knife... They're the ones with the jelly doughnut song, right?

1965







1961, 1994, 2013


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

They're the greatest band of all time.

Flying Jelly Attack? I just selected the album with that song on it for the WF Music Club.

1961






1958, 1982, 1990


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1958







1967, 1974, 1989


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

2002, 2008, 2012


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2002







1990, 2000, 2017


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2000






1993, 2001, 1987


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1987








1970, 1989, 2010


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1970







1981, 1997, 2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1981

Foreigner's best song imo







1979, 1992, 2010


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1992







2000, 2009, 2018


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2009






1951, 1983, 2015


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1951







1964, 1982, 2001


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1982






1975, 1985, 1995


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1995







1962, 1997, 2012


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

2012






1959, 1985, 2011


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1985







1969, 1979, 1989


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1969

Good timing. I was just listening to the greatest song of the 60s last night.






1970, 1980, 1999


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1999






1988, 2003, 2018


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

2003 






1984, 1995, 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1984

Lot of options for 1984 and for right now i went with this song.






1980, 1989, 2009


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1980







1970, 1990, 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1990






1988, 2009, 2018


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1988






1969, 1985, 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985







1966, 1978, 1990


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1978






1957, 1995, 2006


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1957







1976, 1991, 2011


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1976






1960, 1980, 2000


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1960







1963, 1974, 1985


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1963






1975, 1995, 2015


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

1995:






Next poster: 1992, 2001, 2012


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2001







1967, 1988, 2006


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2006






1999, 1980, 2002


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1980







1970, 1990, 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1990

Reminds me of that awesome Captain Planet outro.






1997, 1987, 2017


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I can't even think of a song that came out in 2017 :lol

1987






2004, 1991, 1969


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1969







1964, 1994, 2014


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1994






1981, 1997, 2008


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

2008






1973, 1987, 2002


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1973








1971, 1988, 1999


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1999






1957, 1974, 2009


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

2009






1961, 1994, 2007


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2007






1984, 1998, 2013


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1984






1977, 1999, 2013


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aces High over Rime Of The Ancient Mariner? :O

God damn nothing came out in those years, so I picked Motorhead - Iron Horse/Born To Lose, but I'm playing the live version in 1981 from No Sleep 'Til Hammersmith, because the '77 studio version just pales in comparison.






2003, 2006, 1988


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Powerslave is 'all killer no filler', so it's a chuck a dart scenario.

1988






1989, 1971, 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1989








1991, 2009, 2016


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1989






Live version, not 89, still the best version.

EDIT - God damn it, I don't have the energy to look up 3 more full years of music. FUCK.

DOUBLE EDIT - Good, the Black album came out in 1991. Makes things simpler.
















I can't choose, so they all win. Listen to Don't Tread On Me. You've never heard it. You've all heard Unforgiven and Nothing Else Matters, so give it a listen.

Now I'll do years that somebody needs to give me, 1982, 1983, 2003


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

2003






1978, 2009, 2018


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2009






1991, 2017, 2000


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1991








1970, 1980, 1993


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1980







1983, 1995, 2002


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1983






1977, 1989, 2017


----------



## wrestling_fan_03 (Apr 7, 2017)

Gangsta's Paradise, Coolio, 1995

https://youtu.be/fPO76Jlnz6c

2016, 2008, 2002.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

2016






2018, 1970, 1985


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1970






1975, 1991, 2001


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1991







1968, 2011, 1998


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1968






1992, 2002, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2012






1976, 1996, 2017


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1976







1957, 2002, 2019


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

2002 






1988, 1998, 2008


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

1988






2015, 2016, 2017,


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2016








1992, 2015, 2000


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

1992

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07QwlnkdPjcj

1986, 1994, 2003


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

2005, 2010, 2015


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

2005






1988, 1994, 2000


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1994







1981, 2003, 2014


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1981








1970, 1984, 1991


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GOD DAMMIT, I missed 2003. 

1984






1976, 1980, 1983


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

1976






1992, 1994, 2014


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1992






roud

2002, 2004, 2006


----------



## Mr.Monkey (Jul 12, 2014)

2004





1982 1989 1995


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1982








1977, 1999, 2009


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1977

Judas Priest - Sinner

Judas Priests version SUCKS, though, so I'm posting Devin Townsends version, because he did it justice.






I'm going to hell for loving this song, I know I am. I should not be listening to this shit.

2000, 2001, 2002


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

2000. Not a big fan of the video but I'm a huge Cruehead and love this underrated song.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynRvnOil_NI


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Forgot to add the years.

1979, 1986, 1992


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

Speaking of Metal. I choose this





1984, 1993, 2001


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2001






1995, 2005, 2015


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2015






1969, 1979, 1999


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1969






1970, 1980 , 1990


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1990






1986, 1993, 2007


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1993






1967, 1997, 2009


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1997








2015, 1988, 2006


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

1988 - one of my all time favorites

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AelpbAegA-4


1986 1999 2006


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

2006






1993, 2003, 2013


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2013






2000, 2009, 2019


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2000






2001, 2005, 2008


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

2005






1990, 2000, 2011


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2011






1986, 1999, 2019


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1986








1982, 1995, 2002


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YES, 1982!






Greatest song in history, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, absolutely ever, until the end of time. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

2003, 2010, 2012


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2012






1981, 1990, 2014


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2014







1971, 1997, 2004


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2004






The best song Motörhead has ever made, and an all time favourite of mine. 

1982, 1927, 1966


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1982






1990, 2001, 2019


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1990






1976, 1988, 2010


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're damn right it's Hallowed Be Thy Name. I think I made that pretty clear earlier. 

2001






EDIT - Great, now I need a new one. Hang on a minute while I go through these discographies.

1988






I probably should've gone with something off Seventh Son, but that album doesn't have a clearly defined favourite for me. Maybe Moonchild, maybe T.E.T.M.D., I'd have to listen to it again.

2006, 2009, 2013


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rust in Peace = masterpiece \m/

2006






2004, 2010, 2019


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2010







1995, 2005, 2015


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

1995






Joint favourite song ever with Hallowed. :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :asuka

1987, 1997, 2007


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2007






1975, 1998, 2011


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

1975






1962, 1999, 2012


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1999







1971, 1990, 2014


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

1990

Firehouse, my boys, and one of my all time favorite videos.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Eaz9zMk2yM

1982 1992 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1982






1969, 1986, 2015


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2015






1990, 1995, 2000


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1990






2012, 1982, 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1982






1989, 1991, 2003


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1989







1963, 1973, 1983


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1983






1979, 1997, 2015


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1979






1966, 1992, 2003


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

1992






1970, 1986, 2011


----------



## ByTor (May 3, 2013)

:mark At last!

1986






The GOAT

1995, 2008, 2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1995

The 1st of tha month is almost here.







1968, 1993, 2011


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1993






1990, 1995, 1999


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Haha, that Asshole video is a scream! 

1990

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bx6f68Wd9dc

1977 1987 1997


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1997






1995, 2001, 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2001







1988, 2003, 2017


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2017






1985, 1995, 2005


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2005






1981, 2000, 2019


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2000







1968, 1979, 1993


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1979






1995, 2001, 2017


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

2001

Moonsorrow - Sankaritarina






By the way, this is it. Yup!!! This is my all-time FAVORITE SONG EVER!!!

Simon's all-time favorite song in the history of music.

1990, 1995, 2005


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2005






1975, 1998, 2019


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

1998

Tristania - Angellore 






1991, 2001, 2011


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2001






1998, 2008, 2018


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I guess I'll list the years.

1984, 1993, 2017


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1993







2000, 2008, 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2000






1987, 1996, 2011


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1996







1963, 1973, 1983


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1983






1975, 1995, 2005


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1975... (and a remix for good measure)













1965, 1985, 2015


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985







1989, 1997, 2007


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1989







1972, 1992, 2019


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1992






1973, 1993, 2018


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2018






1978, 1982, 2010


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded (Feb 25, 2019)

2010





1992, 2005, 1985


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1985







1968, 1988, 2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1988






1981, 1991, 2001


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1981






1989, 1990, 1991


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1991






1977, 1986, 1995


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

1986






1983, 1984, 1985


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1983

1 of 2 Rick Springfield songs that I like. And no the other one isn't that overrated ' Jessie's Girl' song.






1994, 2014, 2000


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

2000






2003, 2009, 2012


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

2003






2005, 2007, 2013


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2013






1969, 1977, 2000


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2000






1995, 2007, 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2007






1986, 1998, 2014


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2014







1967, 1991, 2003


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2003






1965, 1978, 1983


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1965







1960, 1990, 2010


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1990







1975, 1994, 2013


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1975






1999, 2012, 2019


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1999


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok, I'll post my favourite song then.






2000, 2001, 2002


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Damn, my bad :lmao

2002






*1978, 2006, 2017*


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2017






1955, 1977, 1992


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1977






1995, 2004, 1980


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2004






1996, 2009, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1996








2017, 2008, 1983


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1983







1972, 1998, 2011


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1972






1984, 1995, 2007


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2007 






1957, 1982, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1982






2019, 2003, 1987


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Cool seeing this thread come back

2003






1975 1992 2016


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2016






1988, 2008, 2018


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1988





2005, 1985, 1965


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1965





After listening to that, you have to listen to this....






1970, 1990, 2010


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1990






1955, 2010, 1930


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2010






2015, 1984, 2000


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1984






1952, 2002, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2002





1979, 2006, 1997


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1979






1987, 2002, 2018


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1987





1969, 1996, 2009


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1969






1972, 1999, 1971


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1999






1994, 2004, 2014


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1994






1955, 1971, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1971






1978, 1989, 2000


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1989







1929, 2003, 1987


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1929







....and an honorable mention to the guy who REALLY made this song famous.







1974, 2005, 2019


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1974






1975, 1950, 1945


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1945







1961, 2007, 2016


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2016






1954, 1971, 2017


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1971






1968 1988 2008


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1954






2018, 2019, 2020


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2018






2007, 1977, 1967


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

With greatsthegreat having me on his ignore list I guess this is a waste of time. But oh well worth a try.

1967






1993 2003 2013


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1993







1957, 1990, 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2002





1980, 1990, 2000


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2000






2009, 2014, 2020


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

2009






2010, 1981, 1940


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1981






1960, 1970, 1980


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Didn't uptown funk come out in 2014? I don't even remember knowing Bruno Mars in 2009 lol Oh wells

edit:Saw that 2014 was one of the other options lol Seems like I made that mistake on this very post too lol

1960






1975 1986 1997


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1986






1964, 1977, 2011


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1977








1899, 1999, 1950


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1999






1988 1995 2002


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1988






1984, 1996, 2018


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1996






1966, 1977, 1988


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1988






1977 1984 2003


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1977







1956, 1968, 1972


----------



## WrestlingFlander (Dec 12, 2020)

2000 - Its gonna be me by NSYNC 




2013 - In Christ alone by Passion




1999 - All Star by Smash Mouth


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Mutant God said:


> 1977
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what happened here but I'll start my post after MG.

1968






1976, 1989, 1993


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Lol I'm guessing he didn't really understand the game, lol Was just listening to Hey Jude lol

1993

93 til Infinity (I Turned 27 the other day and was playing this on repeat)






2000 1990 1980

Edit: Just realised I forgot to write the years on my other post.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1980





2016, 2000, 1991


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1991 






1974 1996 2018


----------



## AlanParker1989 (Dec 28, 2020)

One of my favorite Donald Glover songs came out in 2018. This is America! This is a cult song! It will be relevant and cool forever! This is really cool!





1967 1989 2005


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2005






1954, 1971, 2008


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1971







1947, 1967, 1997


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1997 






1990, 2004, 2018


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1990







1962, 1979, 2003


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1979






1974, 1995, 2016


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1995







1966, 1989, 2020


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1989






1975 1998 2002


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1975






1965, 1982, 2008


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1965






1977, 1996, 2020


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1977






1979 1988 1997


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1979







1960, 1980, 2002


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2002















1992, 2005, 2019


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2005








Zone said:


> 2002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck I wanted to post this.... but it came out in 2018 not 19 damnit lol


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2018 (oh well)






2001, 2015, 2021


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2015






Since it's Chinese New Year and the Year of the Ox

1985 1997 2009


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2009






1975, 1992, 2011


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2011






1954, 1965, 1971


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1965






2008, 2014, 2020


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2008






1994, 2004, 2014


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2004 






1981, 1999, 2006


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1999






1974, 1990, 2000


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1990






2019, 2003,1986


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1986






1965 1982 2007


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1982





1979, 1999, 1989,


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1989





1966, 1988, 2009


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2009






1985 1996 2014


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985





2020, 2008, 1996


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1996






2000, 2007, 2017


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2000






1980, 1990, 2000


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1980 






1963, 1983, 2013


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1963






1959, 1949, 1995


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1949






1972 1983 1994


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1983





1978, 1999, 2020


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2020






1995, 2007, 2013


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2007






1993 2002 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1993






1998, 2019, 1987


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1998






2002, 1978, 1984


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1984






1975, 2017, 2008


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2008






Also my favorite Atmosphere Album 'When life gives you lemons, you turn that shit gold'

2006 1985 1964


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985





1995, 2015, 2006


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1995






1978, 2009, 1955


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2009






1984, 2001, 2020


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1984






2003, 1978, 1989


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1989






1976, 1991, 2013


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

1991







1960, 1970, 1980


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1980






1981, 2010, 1994


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2010






1965, 1978, 2001


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1965






1989 2000 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1989






1996, 2019, 2004


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2004 






2003 1992 1981


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

1981





2001, 1975, 2008


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2008






1996, 2005, 2018


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2018








Zone said:


> 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sigh video isn't avaliable in my country..... Oh well I can change my VPN then 

GANGSTA RAP made me do it dope!


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2005 






1990, 2003, 2020


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2003






1976, 1996, 2016


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1976






1969, 1979, 1989


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1969






1994, 2000, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2012





2001, 2011, 2021


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2001





1975, 1986, 2004


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2004







1968, 1982, 2006


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1968






1970, 1999, 2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1999






1983, 1994, 2017


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1983







1970, 1990, 2010


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1990






1965
1975
1985


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1975






1990
1995
1999


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1990






1959, 1963, 1976


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1976






1971
1982
2004


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1971 (Technically a 1970 song - but Three Dog Night did release an edited version in 1971) This was the Number 1 song in America on the day of my birth....







1962, 1987, 2002


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1987






1981
1991
2001


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1981







1964, 1984, 2009


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1964







1990, 2000, 1979


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Haven't done this in a while

1979






1964 1983 2002


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1983






1970
1990
2010


----------



## percy pringle (Sep 29, 2017)

1990

The last year I was mostly into metal music before going to college and broadening my music interests. 






1977
2004
1982


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1977






1981
1991
2001


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1991






2015
1995
1975


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2015






1966
1975
1982


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1966






2001
2011
2021


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2001






1983, 2002, 2021


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1983






1972, 1993, 2005


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I was just about to post... Just was thinking about what years to choose and then I saw Kyra posted lol 🤣 snooze and lose I guess

1972






1968 1986 2015


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1968







1957, 1997, 2021


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1997






1976, 1981, 2013


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

1976




1996
2012
2022


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1996





1998
1999
2000


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2000






2006

1983

1960


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2006






1975, 1989, 1997


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Zone said:


> 2006
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol I don't think I've heard this since 2006. But when I saw your post I started singing the chorus lol


1989






1992 2007 2013


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

Damn since February....Sheesh.

2013






1963, 1988, 2001


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1988






1976, 1995, 2014


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1995






1983 2008 2020


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2020






1998 2002 2011


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2011

This was during my "pop music sucks" phase. But I remember really liking this song lol Even though this song was everywhere in 2011






1969 1989 1999


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1969






1977, 2003, 2010


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

2010






1965 1978 1992


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Hephaesteus said:


> 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit brings back memories lol I was a fan of him before he really got known. I remember when his old manager Damien was promoting the shit out of him on facebook. It was pretty cool being part of a grassroots thing before he became pretty big.

1965






1981 1994 2007


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1981







1959, 1971, 2002


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2002






1999, 2022, 1965


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1999






1993, 2015, 2021


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2015






1995, 2009, 2019


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

2009 






1974 1996 2018


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

2018






1970, 1981, 2002


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1970






1959, 1967, 1974


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1974






1968, 1977, 1991


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1991





1979, 1989, 1999


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1999






1993, 2008, 2016


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

Nostalgia said:


> 1974
> 
> 1968, 1977, 1991


One of the OG diss tracks

2016






RIP DOOM

1955 1976 1997


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1976






1962 1985 2011


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1985






1975/1965/1955


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1975






1970, 1982, 2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1982





1975, 1988, 2017


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

1988.





1920, 1995, 2020


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1995






1967, 1980, 1994


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1980






1960
1985
2010


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2010






1987
1997
2007


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1987





1984, 1998, 2015


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1998






1959, 1966, 2000


----------



## The Phantom (Jan 12, 2018)

1959. My favorite song:






1947, 1970, 1985


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1970






1966, 1983, 1991


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1966






1977
1978
1979


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1979






1972, 1985, 1990


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1972






1962/1982/1992


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1992






2021, 1989, 2005


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1989






1950
1960
1970


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know if I ever posted any Jazz on here but here you go

1960






1961 1973 1985


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1973






1963/1983/1993


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1993






1980, 1990, 2000


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1990






1991, 2001, 2017


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1991






1999
2000
2001


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1999






2020, 2021, 2022


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2020






2000, 2001, 2002


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2000






1994, 2003, 2013


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1994






1964/1974/1984


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1984






1968, 1975, 1980


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1980






1964
1996
2013


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1996






1970, 1980, 1990


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1980






1960/1970/1990


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1990






1999, 2009, 2019


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1999






1988, 1998, 2003


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

1988
Big Daddy Kane - Ain't No Half Steppin





1962, 1985, 2017


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2017






1960, 1975, 1988


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1975






1965/1985/1995


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This one for you @Whoanma 

1995






2001, 2011, 2021


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

2001
Aesop Rock - Daylight







1964, 1982, 2014


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1982






1962/1972/1992


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1992






1950, 1960, 1970


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1970






1960/1980/1990


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1980






1969, 1971, 2009


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

1971
Isaac Hayes - Shaft theme





1961, 1981, 1991


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

1981






1966, 1996, 2007


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1966






1956/1976/1986


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1986






1973
1983
1993


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1993






1985
1995
2005


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

1985




1982
1992
2002


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1992 






1988, 1997, 2006


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1997






1967/1977/1987


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1977






1964
1993
2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2012





2020, 2011, 2001


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

2011





1965, 1979, 1992


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1979






1974, 1983, 1991


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1974






1970
1980
1990


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1980 







1965
1986
2017


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2017






1991
1982
1973


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1982






2001
2011
2021


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2001





1989, 1997, 2016


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1989 






1974, 1987, 1993


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

1993






1979, 1988, 1999


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1988





1964, 2005, 2012


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2005






1990, 2002, 1975


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

1990






1991, 1995, 2006


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2006






1980, 1985, 1990


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

1980






1997, 2002, 2005


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2002






1975, 1994, 2019


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1975





....and a remix just for fun.





1960, 1990, 2000


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2000






1970, 1999, 2022


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1970





1957, 1986, 2007


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

1957






1965
1975
1985


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

1985






1992, 2008, 2016


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2008






1997, 2007, 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1997






1971, 1991, 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1991






1986, 1994, 2008


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Easy.....

1991






1972, 1998, 2022


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> 1991
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We replied at the same time, I'll demure to you......

So lets go...







and now....
1972, 1998, 2022


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1972






1968, 1977, 2013


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

1968....







1979, 1999, 2020


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1979





1983, 1998, 2004


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1998






1965, 1985, 2005


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985





1978, 1990, 2014


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

1990






2000, 2005, 2009


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

2000 "Amazed" Lonestar....sorry a personal choice. I hate modern Country music 100% but this one just hits different as my wife and I used it in our wedding.





1988, 1989, 2011


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2011






2015
1981
1966


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1981






1971, 1995, 2003


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

1971







1974, 2001, 2018


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

2018






1979
1993
2009


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1979





1987, 1996, 2011


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

1987






1980 1990 2000


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2000






1997, 2005, 2011


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1997





1972, 1980, 2006


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2006





1977
1995
2013


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1995






1968, 1973, 2008


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2008





1981, 2001, 2021


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2021







1963
1976
1989


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1963






1973/1983/1993


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1993






1970, 1988, 1994


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1988





2022, 1996, 1982


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1996 






1991, 2007, 2017


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1991





1985, 1995, 2004


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2004






1997, 2008, 2014


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

2008






1976
1996
2016


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1976






1966/1986/1996


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1996






1977 • 1983 • 2011


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1983





1969,1979, 1987


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1987






1964, 1972, 2003


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2003






2002, 2012, 2022


----------



## Zone (Jan 30, 2017)

2002







1986, 1999, 2010


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1986






1988, 1991, 2004


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

1988






1976, 1965, 2018


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1965






1968, 1971, 2017


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

1971 






1959, 1980, 2020


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1980






1965
1994
2013


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1965






1977, 1989, 2001


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

2001







1987, 1997, 2007


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Dolorian said:


>


I actually have something of this song tattooed on me 😊


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2007






1998, 2009, 2019


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

1998






1976, 2006, 2016


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2006






1983, 1994, 2020


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1983






1963/1973/1993


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1993






1991, 2010, 2020


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2010






1978, 1999, 2004


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

1999







2000, 1950, 2020


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

2020






1971, 1978, 1982


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1971






1961/1981/1991


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

1991





1997/1998/1999


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1999






1986, 1994, 2008


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1986 






1977 1984 1998


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1984






1979, 1995, 2003


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1979






1969/1989/1999


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1999






1976
1982
2004


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2004






1988, 1998, 2008


----------



## FreshlyLazy (3 mo ago)

1998 






1968, 1976, 2014


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1968





1972
1982
1992


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1982






1967, 1995, 2019


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

1967 Windy...






1975, 1984, 2010


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1984






1971, 1981, 1996


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1981





1961, 1991, 2021


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1961 






1964, 1979, 2002


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1979





1987, 1993, 2011


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1987






1967/1977/1997


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

1977






1995
2007
2016


----------



## Skermac (Apr 6, 2012)

barracuda - heart


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2007





1962, 1972, 2012


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1972 






1969, 1974, 1997


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1997






2020, 2021, 2022


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2022





1987, 2001, 2011


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2011






1992, 2005, 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2017

Despacito





1963, 1974, 1991


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1991





1983 1994 2005


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1983





1996,2003, 2012


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1996






1970, 1992, 2014


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2014





1964, 1984, 2006


----------



## The Fourth Wall (5 mo ago)

1984






1968, 1972, 1983


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1972





1966, 1999, 2020


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1999






1962 1974 1985


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1985





1984, 1998, 2003


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

1998






1988, 1991, 2007


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1988






1966,1985,1998


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1985





1980 1990 2000


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1980





1976, 1990, 2013


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1990






1978, 1984, 2002


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1978





1986, 2008,2019


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

1986






1991, 2005, 2015


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

1991






1992, 2004, 2016


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2004






1968, 1980, 2016


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1968






1984 1992 2008


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

2008






1991, 2001, 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1991





1993, 2002, 2018


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1993






1965 1977 1989


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1989





1960, 1970, 1980


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1970 





1981 1992 2003


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1981





2002, 2012, 2022


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

2002






1981 2001 2021


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1981





1962,1988, 2016


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1962






1976 1988 2010


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1988





1999, 2009, 2019


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

2009





2002, 2013, 1984


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2002





1976, 1966, 2006


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1976





1972, 1985, 1998


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985






2016, 1995, 1978


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1995 






1973, 1984, 2001


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1984





1972 1986 2010


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1986 






1961, 1971, 1991


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1991





1966, 1977, 2000


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1977 






1982 1993 2004


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1982





1979, 1992, 2019


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2019





1965, 1984, 2007


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

2007






1995 2003 2011


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2011





1996, 2006, 2015


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2006






2023, 1993, 1963


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1993






2014, 2002, 1990


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2002






1995, 1985, 1975


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

1985





1976, 1997, 2017


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1976





1962, 1992, 2022


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2022






1980, 1990, 2000


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1990






1981 1992 2003


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

2003






1972, 2009, 2020


----------



## Cheshire (Sep 29, 2018)

1972





1961, 1989, 2016


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1981 2009 2016


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

1981






1970, 1995, 2000


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Love Rush.

1970






1964, 1982,1998


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1998 (fun fact, ODB is only on the song cuz he wondered into the wrong studio)






1965 1970 1975


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

1965





1971, 1991, 2011


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

1971






1961/1981/1991


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

1961






1976 1982 1988


----------

